# PHP Email

## thompsonmike

All of a sudden I have lost the abillity to email from PHP applications, such as phpBB, Nuke, every thing, I dont know what has changed, but it did work..

My Postfix logs dont show anything, apart from one time where the senders email was blank on a local delivery, and it bounced. 

Postfix is correctly set up and accepting all mail from local domains.

What do I need to start checking? I honestly dont have a clue about this!

My PHP Test reaveals the following config, I'm sorry it is so long, but I dont know what is relevent and whats not!

System 	Linux polaris 2.4.24 #4 SMP Sat Jan 31 04:24:14 GMT 2004 i686

Build Date 	Feb 6 2004 17:02:40

Configure Command 	'./configure' '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-apxs2=/usr/sbin/apxs2' '--with-ndbm=/usr' '--with-db4=/usr' '--with-mcrypt=/usr' '--with-mhash=/usr' '--without-interbase' '--without-ming' '--without-swf' '--without-sybase' '--with-gdbm=/usr' '--without-mcal' '--without-unixODBC' '--without-pgsql' '--with-snmp=/usr' '--enable-ucd-snmp-hack' '--with-pdflib=/usr' '--without-gd' '--with-png=/usr' '--with-png-dir=/usr' '--with-jpeg=/usr' '--with-jpeg-dir=/usr' '--enable-exif' '--with-tiff=/usr' '--with-tiff-dir=/usr' '--with-mysql=/usr' '--with-mysql-sock=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' '--with-freetype-dir=/usr' '--with-ttf=/usr' '--with-t1lib=/usr' '--with-gettext' '--without-qtdom' '--with-pspell=/usr' '--with-openssl=/usr' '--with-imap=/usr' '--without-ldap' '--with-dom=/usr' '--with-dom-xslt=/usr' '--with-dom-exslt=/usr' '--without-kerberos' '--with-pam' '--disable-memory-limit' '--disable-ipv6' '--without-yaz' '--without-curl' '--enable-dbx' '--with-imap-ssl' '--with-zlib=/usr' '--with-zlib-dir=/usr' '--with-sablot=/usr' '--enable-xslt' '--with-xslt-sablot' '--with-xmlrpc' '--enable-wddx' '--with-xml' '--enable-mbstring=all' '--enable-mbregex' '--with-bz2=/usr' '--with-crack=/usr' '--with-cdb' '--enable-pcntl' '--enable-bcmath' '--enable-calendar' '--enable-dbase' '--enable-filepro' '--enable-ftp' '--with-mime-magic' '--enable-sockets' '--enable-sysvsem' '--enable-sysvshm' '--enable-sysvipc' '--with-iconv' '--enable-shmop' '--enable-dio' '--enable-yp' '--without-ncurses' '--without-readline' '--enable-inline-optimization' '--enable-track-vars' '--enable-trans-sid' '--enable-versioning' '--with-config-file-path=/etc/php/apache2-php4'

Server API 	Apache 2.0 Handler

Virtual Directory Support 	disabled

Configuration File (php.ini) Path 	/etc/php/apache2-php4/php.ini

PHP API 	20020918

PHP Extension 	20020429

Zend Extension 	20021010

Debug Build 	no

Thread Safety 	disabled

Registered PHP Streams 	php, http, ftp, https, ftps, compress.bzip2, compress.zlib

This program makes use of the Zend Scripting Language Engine:

Zend Engine v1.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2003 Zend Technologies

PHP Credits

Configuration

PHP Core

Directive	Local Value	Master Value

allow_call_time_pass_reference	On	On

allow_url_fopen	Off	Off

always_populate_raw_post_data	Off	Off

arg_separator.input	&	&

arg_separator.output	&	&

asp_tags	Off	Off

auto_append_file	no value	no value

auto_prepend_file	no value	no value

browscap	no value	no value

default_charset	no value	no value

default_mimetype	text/html	text/html

define_syslog_variables	Off	Off

disable_classes	no value	no value

disable_functions	no value	no value

display_errors	On	On

display_startup_errors	Off	Off

doc_root	no value	no value

docref_ext	no value	no value

docref_root	no value	no value

enable_dl	On	On

error_append_string	no value	no value

error_log	no value	no value

error_prepend_string	no value	no value

error_reporting	2039	2039

expose_php	On	On

extension_dir	/usr/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20020429	/usr/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20020429

file_uploads	On	On

gpc_order	GPC	GPC

highlight.bg	#FFFFFF	#FFFFFF

highlight.comment	#FF8000	#FF8000

highlight.default	#0000BB	#0000BB

highlight.html	#000000	#000000

highlight.keyword	#007700	#007700

highlight.string	#DD0000	#DD0000

html_errors	On	On

ignore_repeated_errors	Off	Off

ignore_repeated_source	Off	Off

ignore_user_abort	Off	Off

implicit_flush	Off	Off

include_path	.:/usr/lib/php	.:/usr/lib/php

log_errors	Off	Off

log_errors_max_len	1024	1024

magic_quotes_gpc	On	On

magic_quotes_runtime	Off	Off

magic_quotes_sybase	Off	Off

max_execution_time	30	30

max_input_time	60	60

open_basedir	no value	no value

output_buffering	1	1

output_handler	no value	no value

post_max_size	8M	8M

precision	12	12

register_argc_argv	On	On

register_globals	Off	Off

report_memleaks	On	On

safe_mode	Off	Off

safe_mode_exec_dir	no value	no value

safe_mode_gid	Off	Off

safe_mode_include_dir	no value	no value

sendmail_from	no value	no value

sendmail_path	/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i 	/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i

serialize_precision	100	100

short_open_tag	On	On

SMTP	localhost	localhost

smtp_port	25	25

sql.safe_mode	Off	Off

track_errors	Off	Off

unserialize_callback_func	no value	no value

upload_max_filesize	2M	2M

upload_tmp_dir	no value	no value

user_dir	no value	no value

variables_order	EGPCS	EGPCS

xmlrpc_error_number	0	0

xmlrpc_errors	Off	Off

y2k_compliance	On	On

apache2handler

Apache Version 	Apache/2.0.48 (Gentoo/Linux) mod_ssl/2.0.48 OpenSSL/0.9.6j PHP/4.3.4

Apache API Version 	20020903

Server Administrator 	mike@thompsonmike.co.uk

Hostname:Port 	polaris:0

User/Group 	apache(81)/81

Max Requests 	Per Child: 0 - Keep Alive: on - Max Per Connection: 100

Timeouts 	Connection: 300 - Keep-Alive: 15

Virtual Server 	No

Server Root 	/etc/apache2

Loaded Modules 	core prefork http_core mod_so mod_access mod_auth mod_auth_anon mod_auth_dbm mod_auth_digest mod_include mod_log_config mod_env mod_mime_magic mod_cern_meta mod_expires mod_headers mod_usertrack mod_unique_id mod_setenvif mod_proxy proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http mod_mime mod_status mod_autoindex mod_asis mod_info mod_cgi mod_cgid mod_vhost_alias mod_negotiation mod_dir mod_imap mod_actions mod_speling mod_userdir mod_alias mod_rewrite mod_file_cache mod_echo mod_charset_lite mod_cache mod_disk_cache mod_mem_cache mod_ext_filter mod_case_filter mod_case_filter_in mod_deflate mod_logio mod_ssl sapi_apache2

Directive	Local Value	Master Value

engine	1	1

last_modified	0	0

xbithack	0	0

Apache Environment

Variable	Value

UNIQUE_ID 	ntNHF38AAAEAAAfRjAkAAAAB

HTTP_HOST 	192.168.1.5

HTTP_USER_AGENT 	Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.5) Gecko/20031007 Firebird/0.7 StumbleUpon/1.901

HTTP_ACCEPT 	text/xml,application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,video/x-mng,image/png,image/jpeg,image/gif;q=0.2,*/*;q=0.1

HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE 	en-us,en;q=0.5

HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET 	ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7

HTTP_KEEP_ALIVE 	300

HTTP_CONNECTION 	keep-alive

HTTP_COOKIE 	phpbb2mysql_data=a%3A2%3A%7Bs%3A11%3A%22autologinid%22%3Bs%3A32%3A%22783504edcb122df28a56e94b32f778f1%22%3Bs%3A6%3A%22userid%22%3Bi%3A2%3B%7D

PATH 	/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

SERVER_SIGNATURE 	<address>Apache/2.0.48 (Gentoo/Linux) mod_ssl/2.0.48 OpenSSL/0.9.6j PHP/4.3.4 Server at 192.168.1.5 Port 80</address>

SERVER_SOFTWARE 	Apache/2.0.48 (Gentoo/Linux) mod_ssl/2.0.48 OpenSSL/0.9.6j PHP/4.3.4

SERVER_NAME 	192.168.1.5

SERVER_ADDR 	192.168.1.5

SERVER_PORT 	80

REMOTE_ADDR 	192.168.1.6

DOCUMENT_ROOT 	/var/www/localhost/htdocs

SERVER_ADMIN 	mike@thompsonmike.co.uk

SCRIPT_FILENAME 	/home/mike/public_html/glob/old/test.php

REMOTE_PORT 	3103

GATEWAY_INTERFACE 	CGI/1.1

SERVER_PROTOCOL 	HTTP/1.1

REQUEST_METHOD 	GET

QUERY_STRING 	no value

REQUEST_URI 	/~mike/glob/old/test.php

SCRIPT_NAME 	/~mike/glob/old/test.php

HTTP Headers Information

HTTP Request Headers

HTTP Request 	GET /~mike/glob/old/test.php HTTP/1.1

Host 	192.168.1.5

User-Agent 	Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.5) Gecko/20031007 Firebird/0.7 StumbleUpon/1.901

Accept 	text/xml,application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,video/x-mng,image/png,image/jpeg,image/gif;q=0.2,*/*;q=0.1

Accept-Language 	en-us,en;q=0.5

Accept-Charset 	ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7

Keep-Alive 	300

Cookie 	phpbb2mysql_data=a%3A2%3A%7Bs%3A11%3A%22autologinid%22%3Bs%3A32%3A%22783504edcb122df28a56e94b32f778f1%22%3Bs%3A6%3A%22userid%22%3Bi%3A2%3B%7D

HTTP Response Headers

X-Powered-By 	PHP/4.3.4

bcmath

BCMath support 	enabled

bz2

BZip2 Support 	Enabled

BZip2 Version 	1.0.2, 30-Dec-2001

calendar

Calendar support 	enabled

crack

crack support	enabled

Directive	Local Value	Master Value

crack.default_dictionary	no value	no value

ctype

ctype functions 	enabled

dba

DBA support 	enabled

Supported handlers 	gdbm ndbm cdb cdb_make db4 inifile flatfile

dbx

dbx support 	enabled

dbx version 	1.0.0

supported databases 	MySQL ODBC PostgreSQL Microsoft SQL Server FrontBase Oracle 8 (oci8) Sybase-CT

Directive	Local Value	Master Value

dbx.colnames_case	unchanged	unchanged

dio

dio support 	enabled

domxml

DOM/XML 	enabled

DOM/XML API Version 	20020815

libxml Version 	20603

HTML Support 	enabled

XPath Support 	enabled

XPointer Support 	enabled

DOM/XSLT 	enabled

libxslt Version 	1.1.1

libxslt compiled against libxml Version 	2.6.3

DOM/EXSLT 	enabled

libexslt Version 	1.1.1

exif

EXIF Support 	enabled

EXIF Version 	1.4 $Id: exif.c,v 1.118.2.25 2003/09/22 23:28:07 iliaa Exp $

Supported EXIF Version 	0220

Supported filetypes 	JPEG,TIFF

ftp

FTP support 	enabled

gettext

GetText Support 	enabled

iconv

iconv support 	enabled

iconv implementation 	glibc

iconv library version 	2.3.2

Directive	Local Value	Master Value

iconv.input_encoding	ISO-8859-1	ISO-8859-1

iconv.internal_encoding	ISO-8859-1	ISO-8859-1

iconv.output_encoding	ISO-8859-1	ISO-8859-1

imap

IMAP c-Client Version 	2001

SSL Support 	enabled

mbstring

Multibyte Support 	enabled

Multibyte (japanese) regex support 	enabled

mbstring extension makes use of "streamable kanji code filter and converter", which is distributed under the GNU Lesser General Public License version 2.1.

Directive	Local Value	Master Value

mbstring.detect_order	no value	no value

mbstring.encoding_translation	Off	Off

mbstring.func_overload	0	0

mbstring.http_input	pass	pass

mbstring.http_output	pass	pass

mbstring.internal_encoding	no value	no value

mbstring.language	neutral	neutral

mbstring.substitute_character	no value	no value

mcrypt

mcrypt support	enabled

version 	>= 2.4.x

Supported ciphers 	cast-128 gost rijndael-128 twofish arcfour cast-256 loki97 rijndael-192 saferplus wake blowfish-compat des rijndael-256 serpent xtea blowfish enigma rc2 tripledes

Supported modes 	cbc cfb ctr ecb ncfb nofb ofb stream

Directive	Local Value	Master Value

mcrypt.algorithms_dir	no value	no value

mcrypt.modes_dir	no value	no value

mhash

MHASH support 	Enabled

MHASH API Version 	20020524

mime_magic

mime_magic support	enabled

Directive	Local Value	Master Value

mime_magic.magicfile	no value	no value

mysql

MySQL Support	enabled

Active Persistent Links 	0

Active Links 	0

Client API version 	4.0.16

MYSQL_MODULE_TYPE 	external

MYSQL_SOCKET 	/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

MYSQL_INCLUDE 	-I/usr/include/mysql

MYSQL_LIBS 	-L/usr/lib -lmysqlclient

Directive	Local Value	Master Value

mysql.allow_persistent	On	On

mysql.connect_timeout	60	60

mysql.default_host	no value	no value

mysql.default_password	no value	no value

mysql.default_port	no value	no value

mysql.default_socket	no value	no value

mysql.default_user	no value	no value

mysql.max_links	Unlimited	Unlimited

mysql.max_persistent	Unlimited	Unlimited

mysql.trace_mode	Off	Off

openssl

OpenSSL support 	enabled

OpenSSL Version 	OpenSSL 0.9.6j 10 Apr 2003

overload

User-Space Object Overloading Support 	enabled

pcre

PCRE (Perl Compatible Regular Expressions) Support 	enabled

PCRE Library Version 	4.3 21-May-2003

pdf

PDF Support 	enabled

PDFlib GmbH Version 	5.0.2

Revision 	$Revision: 1.112.2.7 $

posix

Revision 	$Revision: 1.51.2.2 $

pspell

PSpell Support 	enabled

session

Session Support 	enabled

Registered save handlers 	files user

Directive	Local Value	Master Value

session.auto_start	Off	Off

session.bug_compat_42	On	On

session.bug_compat_warn	On	On

session.cache_expire	180	180

session.cache_limiter	nocache	nocache

session.cookie_domain	no value	no value

session.cookie_lifetime	0	0

session.cookie_path	/	/

session.cookie_secure	Off	Off

session.entropy_file	no value	no value

session.entropy_length	0	0

session.gc_divisor	100	100

session.gc_maxlifetime	1440	1440

session.gc_probability	1	1

session.name	PHPSESSID	PHPSESSID

session.referer_check	no value	no value

session.save_handler	files	files

session.save_path	/tmp	/tmp

session.serialize_handler	php	php

session.use_cookies	On	On

session.use_only_cookies	Off	Off

session.use_trans_sid	Off	Off

shmop

shmop support 	enabled

snmp

NET-SNMP Support 	enabled

NET-SNMP Version 	5.0.9

sockets

Sockets Support 	enabled

standard

Regex Library 	Bundled library enabled

Dynamic Library Support 	enabled

Path to sendmail 	/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i

Directive	Local Value	Master Value

assert.active	1	1

assert.bail	0	0

assert.callback	no value	no value

assert.quiet_eval	0	0

assert.warning	1	1

auto_detect_line_endings	0	0

default_socket_timeout	60	60

safe_mode_allowed_env_vars	PHP_	PHP_

safe_mode_protected_env_vars	LD_LIBRARY_PATH	LD_LIBRARY_PATH

url_rewriter.tags	a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=,fieldset=	a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=,fieldset=

user_agent	no value	no value

tokenizer

Tokenizer Support 	enabled

wddx

WDDX Support	enabled

WDDX Session Serializer 	enabled

xml

XML Support 	active

XML Namespace Support 	active

EXPAT Version 	1.95.6

xmlrpc

core library version 	xmlrpc-epi v. 0.51

php extension version 	0.51

author 	Dan Libby

homepage 	http://xmlrpc-epi.sourceforge.net

open sourced by 	Epinions.com

xslt

XSLT support 	enabled

Backend 	Sablotron

Sablotron Version 	0.97

Sablotron Information 	Cflags: -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe Libs: -L/usr/lib -lexpat Prefix: /usr

yp

YP Support 	enabled

zlib

ZLib Support 	enabled

Compiled Version 	1.1.4

Linked Version 	1.1.4

Directive	Local Value	Master Value

zlib.output_compression	Off	Off

zlib.output_compression_level	-1	-1

zlib.output_handler	no value	no value

Additional Modules

Module Name

dbase

filepro

sysvsem

sysvshm

Environment

Variable	Value

PATH 	/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

PHP Variables

Variable	Value

_REQUEST["phpbb2mysql_data"]	a:2:{s:11:\"autologinid\";s:32:\"783504edcb122df28a56e94b32f778f1\";s:6:\"userid\";i:2;}

_COOKIE["phpbb2mysql_data"]	a:2:{s:11:\"autologinid\";s:32:\"783504edcb122df28a56e94b32f778f1\";s:6:\"userid\";i:2;}

_SERVER["UNIQUE_ID"]	ntNHF38AAAEAAAfRjAkAAAAB

_SERVER["HTTP_HOST"]	192.168.1.5

_SERVER["HTTP_USER_AGENT"]	Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.5) Gecko/20031007 Firebird/0.7 StumbleUpon/1.901

_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT"]	text/xml,application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,video/x-mng,image/png,image/jpeg,image/gif;q=0.2,*/*;q=0.1

_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE"]	en-us,en;q=0.5

_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET"]	ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7

_SERVER["HTTP_KEEP_ALIVE"]	300

_SERVER["HTTP_CONNECTION"]	keep-alive

_SERVER["HTTP_COOKIE"]	phpbb2mysql_data=a%3A2%3A%7Bs%3A11%3A%22autologinid%22%3Bs%3A32%3A%22783504edcb122df28a56e94b32f778f1%22%3Bs%3A6%3A%22userid%22%3Bi%3A2%3B%7D

_SERVER["PATH"]	/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

_SERVER["SERVER_SIGNATURE"]	<address>Apache/2.0.48 (Gentoo/Linux) mod_ssl/2.0.48 OpenSSL/0.9.6j PHP/4.3.4 Server at 192.168.1.5 Port 80</address>

_SERVER["SERVER_SOFTWARE"]	Apache/2.0.48 (Gentoo/Linux) mod_ssl/2.0.48 OpenSSL/0.9.6j PHP/4.3.4

_SERVER["SERVER_NAME"]	192.168.1.5

_SERVER["SERVER_ADDR"]	192.168.1.5

_SERVER["SERVER_PORT"]	80

_SERVER["REMOTE_ADDR"]	192.168.1.6

_SERVER["DOCUMENT_ROOT"]	/var/www/localhost/htdocs

_SERVER["SERVER_ADMIN"]	mike@thompsonmike.co.uk

_SERVER["SCRIPT_FILENAME"]	/home/mike/public_html/glob/old/test.php

_SERVER["REMOTE_PORT"]	3103

_SERVER["GATEWAY_INTERFACE"]	CGI/1.1

_SERVER["SERVER_PROTOCOL"]	HTTP/1.1

_SERVER["REQUEST_METHOD"]	GET

_SERVER["QUERY_STRING"]	no value

_SERVER["REQUEST_URI"]	/~mike/glob/old/test.php

_SERVER["SCRIPT_NAME"]	/~mike/glob/old/test.php

_SERVER["PHP_SELF"]	/~mike/glob/old/test.php

_SERVER["PATH_TRANSLATED"]	/home/mike/public_html/glob/old/test.php

_SERVER["argv"]	

Array

(

)

_SERVER["argc"]	0

_ENV["PATH"]	/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

----------

